# Fitment done right



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Finally got some full shots from the photoshoot last weekend.

Front









Fitment









Booty









Rear 3/4









Still some things that need to be changed on the car, but I think I'm good on the stance.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I hate you


 looks fantastic!!! My TT and I are so jealous


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

fap fap fap fap. Ive waited so long for these photos. (no ****):thumbup:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

who needs playboy!!:screwy:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

wow!!! very pretty!!! LOVING IT !


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

****ing perfect:thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Survey says....:thumbup::thumbup:Nice job representing SoCal!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Sweeeeet stance buddy, that is some crazy ass camber you have going on there 

I think a 3 bar QS grille would look even better on the front - maybe that's just my UK taste though 

Charlie


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

awesome work man!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

CharlieTT said:


> Sweeeeet stance buddy, that is some crazy ass camber you have going on there
> 
> I think a 3 bar QS grille would look even better on the front - maybe that's just my UK taste though
> 
> Charlie


Thanks Charlie, but I've already got the grille, just haven't had time to swap it. The plans are to swap out the grille, work on the headlights, and then probably shave the front bumper.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> Thanks Charlie, but I've already got the grille, just haven't had time to swap it. The plans are to swap out the grille, work on the headlights, and then probably shave the front bumper.


Shaved bumpers = sex


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

dude.. do you still have your front and rear sway bar in ?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> dude.. do you still have your front and rear sway bar in ?


Front was taken out long ago, rear is still in there.


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

Car is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Are those real LM's or are they reps? Either way they look amazing dude :thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Are those real LM's or are they reps? Either way they look amazing dude :thumbup:


I'm honestly surprised people keep asking this... do you really think these look like reps?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> I'm honestly surprised people keep asking this... do you really think these look like reps?


LOL. isn't that the idea of reps, that they look like the original? besides, LM's don't come stock like yours...you've had them pc'd/polished right?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You can def tell they are real. look at the bolts and valve stems.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> LOL. isn't that the idea of reps, that they look like the original? besides, LM's don't come stock like yours...you've had them pc'd/polished right?


I've only seen two companies ever make an LM rep that was actually able to pass as real LMs, and both are no longer manufactured (Linea Corsa and Raderworks). 

My LM's have the lips and barrels mirror polished, the faces and bolts powdercoated textured graphite, and the faces have been reverse mounted and customized to fit flush with the lip. So there's a bit of work into them.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

SoloGLI said:


> I've only seen two companies ever make an LM rep that was actually able to pass as real LMs, and both are no longer manufactured (Linea Corsa and Raderworks).
> 
> My LM's have the lips and barrels mirror polished, the faces and bolts powdercoated textured graphite, and the faces have been reverse mounted and customized to fit flush with the lip. So there's a bit of work into them.



whateva, looks like fake splits to me!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I hate your car!:banghead: just had to tell you again!!!eace:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Morio said:


> whateva, looks like fake splits to me!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I hate your car!:banghead: just had to tell you again!!!eace:


LOL thanks Morio.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

SoloGLI said:


> LOL thanks Morio.


man.... I had to look at it again.... just awful!!:thumbdown::thumbdown:

:laugh:


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

Suspension info please??? sick as hell!!!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

313TT said:


> Suspension info please??? sick as hell!!!


grocery bags 

i gotta visit this thread at least once a day... uhh i feel like my wallet will be crying soon... :banghead:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

313TT said:


> Suspension info please??? sick as hell!!!


Thanks. 

Bagyard Bomber Front Struts
Bagyard Supreme Rear Bags
Accuair E-Level Management




Mantvis said:


> grocery bags
> 
> i gotta visit this thread at least once a day... uhh i feel like my wallet will be crying soon... :banghead:


LOL thanks dude!


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

BBS LM's, avus silver, bags. . . . . . . .I am in LOVE with your car! 


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

Rear 3/4









This is now my desktop image! :laugh: Thank-You sir!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

doubt they are fake..car is perfection...also have a new backround with that 3/4 shot
looks amazing, highly jealous 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Haha thanks everyone. I need to get that 3/4 shot in Hi-Res for everyone. Seems like a lot of people are using that as a desktop background.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Got a new plates last week and my buddy took a few shots from our weekly meet, so I wanted to share.














































And a shot of the man behind the pics doin work...


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

stance and color are very nice but please remove that kit..trasformers style
It's only my opinion but I prefer oem TT!


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

Holy negative camber batman.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

andrewosky said:


> stance and color are very nice but please remove that kit..trasformers style
> It's only my opinion but I prefer oem TT!


But it is an OEM kit  The only part o the kit I've considered changing is the rear lip, and replacing it with a V6 rear.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

sick...usually not much for custom plates but it prolly is the lowest quattro 
headlights and grill and its gonna be real, real legit, love that stance


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

TTurboNegro said:


> sick...usually not much for custom plates but it prolly is the lowest quattro
> headlights and grill and its gonna be real, real legit, love that stance


Thanks! And I'm already on top of it. Got a 3-bar grill waiting to go on, and just got some new headlight housings so I can do some custom work on them. Then I'll do some smoothing around the car and maybe get the V6 rear and V6 spoiler, but not sure about the last two yet.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Any deals on the 3bar? I really want one too.  Rich is selling them for $350 or something! Nuts!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

SoloGLI said:


> Got a new plates last week and my buddy took a few shots from our weekly meet, so I wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Few new shots from Motor4Toys, an annual charity car show held down the street from my house.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What is that circle thing on the driver side front grille?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> What is that circle thing on the driver side front grille?


 I'm going to take a wild guess and say it's the access hole for the towing eyelet thinggy.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

paullee said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess and say it's the access hole for the towing eyelet thinggy.


 I thought the tow hook was farther to the left tho...If it was not raining I would go check


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> What is that circle thing on the driver side front grille?


 
its a pass through ring for the tow hook which comes with the votex front lip (i have the piece too but never installed it with the lip) 



going over pics of this car really makes me want to go air ride... 

i really don't like the votex rear on any TT except this one..  

losing the amber in the headlights and a front bumper shave would take your TT to the HNL 

overall... spectacular :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Nice!!!!! As always, looks incredible!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks really awesome Alex. I'm going to have to mount my rear votex lip now


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

CharlieTT said:


> Bloody hell Alex you are seriously laying frame in those pics
> 
> Charlie


 That was the goal... get the subframe on the ground on 19's. 



Morio said:


> Nice!!!!! As always, looks incredible!!


 Thanks Morio! 



Neb said:


> looks really awesome Alex. I'm going to have to mount my rear votex lip now


 Do it!!


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

any trunk setup shots?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

yostuhfoo said:


> any trunk setup shots?


 Not at the moment. The trunk was done in August, but I didn't like it too much, so it's hopefully getting redone in a few weeks. At the moment, its all bare ware because I didn't want to waste the money to wrap it if I was gonna redo it. I'll have to take a few shots just to show it off.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

I hate everyone on air......................because i'm not!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

****... this thread hasnt died yet?


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

SoloGLI said:


> Not at the moment. The trunk was done in August, but I didn't like it too much, so it's hopefully getting redone in a few weeks. At the moment, its all bare ware because I didn't want to waste the money to wrap it if I was gonna redo it. I'll have to take a few shots just to show it off.


 just curious to see where you laid everything out. im getting ready to start my install and i noticed today that the tub is not very big and not deep at all.


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

I am hoping you have some shots of the air setup?
Love the car and set up. I sent you a IM but the thread tells all just would love 
some more pics. Hopefully some day I can see the car. I am in
norcal and tend to do meets once in awhile.:beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

modstyle said:


> I am hoping you have some shots of the air setup?
> Love the car and set up. I sent you a IM but the thread tells all just would love
> some more pics. Hopefully some day I can see the car. I am in
> norcal and tend to do meets once in awhile.:beer:


You have the black cabby with TH lines right? You went to West Coast Worthersee last year? I was one of the organizers for WCW, did you sell the cabby?

Anyway, I don't have any pics of the trunk setup because I don't like how it turned out. At the moment, the tank is where the rear seat is, the amplifer, ecu, and manifold are right behind that, and my subwoofer is above the spare tire well, with the compressors on both sides of the box. Everything is getting redone in the next few weeks, hopefully.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

SoloGLI said:


> You have the black cabby with TH lines right? You went to West Coast Worthersee last year? I was one of the organizers for WCW, did you sell the cabby?
> 
> Anyway, I don't have any pics of the trunk setup because I don't like how it turned out. At the moment, the tank is where the rear seat is, the amplifer, ecu, and manifold are right behind that, and my subwoofer is above the spare tire well, with the compressors on both sides of the box. Everything is getting redone in the next few weeks, hopefully.


Stop trying to cover up that your car is static... I hate your modesty


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> I hate everyone on air......................because i'm not!


QFT


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

WTF no updates? It was 85F yesterday down there.... can't tell me you are in winter mode.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

idwurks said:


> WTF no updates? It was 85F yesterday down there.... can't tell me you are in winter mode.


Haha actually... the stock wheels are on at the moment. Car just got a bunch of maintenance work done (new clutch, replaced some vacuum hoses, new rear shocks, and fluid changes for like everything), so technically, it is in winter mode while it was at the shop.

But here is an update, put a 3 bar grille in, and the air ride management is getting redone with all new everything, should be done in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

SoloGLI said:


> Haha actually... the stock wheels are on at the moment. Car just got a bunch of maintenance work done (new clutch, replaced some vacuum hoses, new rear shocks, and fluid changes for like everything), so technically, it is in winter mode while it was at the shop.
> 
> But here is an update, put a 3 bar grille in, and the air ride management is getting redone with all new everything, should be done in the next couple of weeks.


Quattro sport or 3bar?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

idwurks said:


> Quattro sport or 3bar?


The OEM one, so I think its the quattro sport.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

SoloGLI said:


> The OEM one, so I think its the quattro sport.


The QS one is phantom black where as the factory one is just natural black. At least thats what I understand. You should paint it to match your roof. And paint your mirror caps for gods sake


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

idwurks said:


> The QS one is phantom black where as the factory one is just natural black. At least thats what I understand. You should paint it to match your roof. And paint your mirror caps for gods sake


I just checked, it is the Quattro sport one. I bought it from OEMPLus a while back, just never got around to putting it in til now. As for the mirror caps, they are staying silver. You know the roof is just vinyl, and probably won't stay that way forever.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Bah....

PM me about Rich and the grill from OEMpl.us

I really want to get one and they are SO cheap on the other side, but I cant find anyone to ship


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

updates?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Still loving iTT ... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

idwurks said:


> updates?


Just for you 

Pics of the new grill.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I just cried a little. It's so beautiful. I need a QS grille now


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> I just cried a little. It's so beautiful. I need a QS grille now


Oh its not a QS grill
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

(hehe @ Alex)


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I just cried a little. It's so beautiful. I need a QS grille now


Ya my mistake on that. It's just the 03+ grill, which I actually like because its matte black instead of the Phantom (Gloss) Black on the QS grill. But the grill REALLY changed the look a lot.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Oh its not a QS grill
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> (hehe @ Alex)


So hard to tell from the pics :sly:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks so much better with that grill. :beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Neb said:


> Looks so much better with that grill. :beer:


 Thanks Neb. Now to just get those headlights done...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah I'll grab you those diagrams soon. :beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Neb said:


> yeah I'll grab you those diagrams soon. :beer:


 Thanks dude, that would be awesome! I know I need to get on it soon... Wuste is only 4 months away and somehow, even with an early start, things always seem to come down to the wire.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Cabbet said:


> speed BUMP
> 
> Any shots of trunk setup?


Not sure if I have any... but the old setup has been destroyed. Was never to my liking and was done very poorly by someone else. Right now, everything behind the front seats is out of the car, and the management is sitting on a single piece or wood, lol. I'm going to make a build thread once we have some decent progress on the build. I'm very excited for the new setup, and definitely can't wait to debut a brand new AccurAir product


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing pics. I have been reading amazing things about accuair all over the place and their components aesthetically look top notch...the E-level is definetely going to be in my plans in the future!

Are you going to be changing up the bags? How you liking the bagyards on the tt? I'm guessing you have no front sway bar seeing as you bought the front setup before bagyard came out with tabs?


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

just so you know, your TT is my favorite.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Cabbet said:


> Looking forward to seeing pics. I have been reading amazing things about accuair all over the place and their components aesthetically look top notch...the E-level is definetely going to be in my plans in the future!
> 
> Are you going to be changing up the bags? How you liking the bagyards on the tt? I'm guessing you have no front sway bar seeing as you bought the front setup before bagyard came out with tabs?


I had the option to get my bombers to allow for the front sway bar, but my Mk4 didn't have the sway bar and I thought it was fine, so I opted not to have to deal with the sway bar potentially holding me up. I'm not planning on changing the bags anytime soon since I've really enjoyed my Bagyards (this is my second set). 

I have nothing but the best things to say about Dustin and Reno and the things they are doing with Accuair. I'll never run anything else, they are simply the best.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

notoriouszig said:


> just so you know, your TT is my favorite.


Thanks dude! Hope you get those issues figured out so you don't have to sell the TT.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> Thanks dude! Hope you get those issues figured out so you don't have to sell the TT.


Thanks man me too. Keep up the good work though, I want to see some more pictures as well


----------

